# 5000ac Warren County



## MItransplant (Nov 13, 2008)

I figured I'd put it here so it would last longer.

We still have 3 openings this year..too late to fill them. 

There are only 24 total members.

We have right at 5000ac in one contiguous tract. There are several club stands that anyone can use or you can scout your own area.

The 2009/2010 season we should have a few openings as well.

The club is part of what used to be a commercial Quail hunting operation. 

It's located in Warren county near the town of Warrenton

Lease cost $1700 a year plus $400 if you want to keep a camper on the property year round. There are hookups for water and electric. The camper fee covers utilities.

We have a club house with cooking facilities and pool table also sat TV. And next to the club house is a large open pit BBQ area.

There is a his and her bath house with showers.

We also have a large walk in cooler and deer cleaning area.

There are also 6 stocked fishing lakes w/ bream bass ans catfish.

I'll add more if as I remember..

I would also add this is private land not timber company land...


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Nov 14, 2008)

How many total members?


----------



## quality hunter (Nov 14, 2008)

Trophy managed? First come first serve? Any more info?

Thanks James


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 14, 2008)

24 total members. You scout out any area thats not being hunted. you are allowed 3 primary stands,but are free to go where you like with a climber as long as you don't infringe.


----------



## dprince (Nov 15, 2008)

I would like more information and to talk with you please email me at prin6258@bellsouth.net


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 17, 2008)

I forgot to add we also have a 200yd rifle range complete with bench rest.


----------



## gatorbait08 (Nov 18, 2008)

do you have any pics of deer killed


----------



## Cane_Creek (Nov 18, 2008)

Turkey hunting???


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 18, 2008)

please pm me for a membership this coming year. i would like to come look and go ahead and pay for next year asap. i bowhunt only. i like to deer and turkey hunt along with fishing. sounds like a great place. i have 6000 acres in houston county but its for sale and the price has been reduced. i am afraid it will be gone soon.


----------



## mathewsdxt (Nov 18, 2008)

Is this what used to be "Come Away Plantation?


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 18, 2008)

mathewsdxt said:


> Is this what used to be "Come Away Plantation?



No but were only a few miles away.


----------



## gcbobcat (Nov 19, 2008)

Is the club QDM?


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 19, 2008)

Lots of emails sent out.

I posted pics of this years deer in the deer hunting section..but her ya go again.

2 others have been killed in the last week..sorry no pics.

All scores are gross and weights live weight



126" 212#






128" 185#





Another 120 class deer. 178#










Last but not least my deer. 142" 200#






We have also killed a dozen or so does


----------



## JamesG (Nov 20, 2008)

Any turkeys??


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 20, 2008)

JamesG said:


> Any turkeys??



A few the turkey population is still growing..


----------



## white lighting (Nov 24, 2008)

is this old anderson plantation


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 25, 2008)

white lighting said:


> is this old anderson plantation


maybe...lol


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice seeing you kyhunter and your partner look forward to hearing from you again. I hate it that it was pouring rain.


----------



## General Lee (Nov 30, 2008)

white lighting said:


> is this old anderson plantation


Is George still running the club?


----------



## xhunter (Dec 1, 2008)

Could you PM me a number I could contact you at, and what would be a good time?


----------



## MItransplant (Dec 1, 2008)

General Lee said:


> Is George still running the club?




Kinda more yes then no. Some of the long time members  do most of the club running. George works all the time and doesn't have a lot of free time.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 2, 2008)

MItransplant said:


> Kinda more yes then no. Some of the long time members  do most of the club running. George works all the time and doesn't have a lot of free time.


Thanks for the reply M1.Y'all have a great setup there.I used to come play cards there when George had his monthly suppers years ago.I have seen some bruisers come off this place over the last 20 years or so.Good luck with filling your memberships...........


----------



## MItransplant (Dec 3, 2008)

General Lee said:


> Thanks for the reply M1.Y'all have a great setup there.I used to come play cards there when George had his monthly suppers years ago.I have seen some bruisers come off this place over the last 20 years or so.Good luck with filling your memberships...........



thanks


----------



## MItransplant (Dec 8, 2008)

dang bout slipped to page two.. lol


----------



## watermedic (Dec 14, 2008)

Tell George that Chuck says hello. I haven't seen him in a year or so.

Do you still have the bow only portion and if so, how many acres is it now?

Thanks


----------



## LowcountryMan (Dec 14, 2008)

*Interested*

Are there still spots left?

Is there water on the property?

What's going to be the final number on members for 09'/10'?

Do you have a listing of the rules?

Look forward to talking with you.


----------



## MItransplant (Dec 14, 2008)

watermedic
Yes we still have the bow only area. It's between 400 and 500 ac depending on who you ask. lol
And we have around 5k acres.
....................................................................................
lowcountry

yes we still have a couple spots
There are several lakes and streams on the property
24 0r 25 total members

The rules are pretty basic for a quality or throphy club There is now way I can type them all.

PM me and I'll shot you my number and you can ask away.


----------



## 12PT10PT2008 (Dec 21, 2008)

*warren cty club*

just wondering if i could get a little info on the location. have other questions as well about the club. i am in appling(city) ga and this is within the driving distance i need.
my number is 706-373-3767  please respond.....thanks, scott


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 22, 2008)

5000 acres?  Did they pick up another 1500 since 2002?

Are Lenny and Les still around?

This club offers the best camping you will find anywhere.  Nicer than most state parks.  

Are food plots still taboo?


----------



## BWB1111 (Dec 22, 2008)

mitransplant said:


> i figured i'd put it here so it would last longer.
> 
> We still have 3 openings this year..too late to fill them.
> 
> ...



hi my name is barry im looking for a long term club to get into,im in  2 small clubs in hancock that im not happy with,please contact me if there is still opening in our club 770-527-1147


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 22, 2008)

are there still quail on the place an allow hunting for them?


----------



## MItransplant (Dec 23, 2008)

bukhuntr said:


> 5000 acres?  Did they pick up another 1500 since 2002?
> 
> Are Lenny and Les still around?
> 
> ...



think you have the wrong lease.. we used to have 12000 ac but some of the family sold some of thiers,we have 5000+- a few now.

But we also have a great camp area..


----------

